# Want to become a dev.



## TodesEngel (Jul 6, 2011)

(Mods: If this is wrong forum, I'm sorry. Please move me!) 
Hey guys, I've been saving money to buy a phone (no service, just the phone) to "practice" development. Programming is something I haven't done since HS and would really like to start up again.

I'm looking for suggestions for a phone to get that has/is probably going to have (upcoming phones) a strong community behind it to help me out, and for me to "provide for".

I was thinking of using my old DInc before giving it to my mom, but I noticed, like myself, many people jumped from the 6300 to the 6400 (Thunderbolt).

I'm familiar with Sense as an Interface, and have had limited exposure to TouchWiz & AOSP and never seen Blur. I know nothing of the coding of any of these.

In summary: I want to be a part of your elite group, and not just a witness and user to the awesome.

1) What phone do you (as devs) see as "heavily used" in the Rooted community?

and/or

2) What phone do you see yourself leaving your current phone projects for in the future?

Remember, I'm not getting a service contract so provider doesn't matter...


----------



## cush2push (Jun 12, 2011)

i would start with what ever phone you have lying around


----------



## g4master (Aug 18, 2011)

Get a HTC hd2 and you can put android on it and if you get bored you can also use wp7 Ubuntu or before long mee go and improve on them that's what I'm doing right now


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

TBolt has a huge dev community, fyi

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## bliynd (Jul 16, 2011)

tbolt baby!!


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 27, 2011)

As you can tell by all these posts, which phone is pretty irrelevent (to a degree). If you want to create android apps, The Nexus line is a good choice (although if you can wait, the Nexus Prime should be here in a few months, with specs that will knock your socks off. The Nexus line of phones are known as Android development phones and provide "pure google" (no dumb OEM skin) experiences. Stay away from companies and carriers known for locking their bootloaders. Considering you have a Thunderbolt already, I would say go with that! And didn't HTC recently offer the tools needed to unlock your phone?


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

You could always get a Droid OG. They're, cheap, open, and have a hard keyboard/virtual keyboard so you can test whatever you make.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

Webst3r said:


> You could always get a Droid OG. They're, cheap, open, and have a hard keyboard/virtual keyboard so you can test whatever you make.


This is the phone im currently using to create FANG and ill say coming from the Inc FROM a droid 2 FROM an OG im happy with it. And HIGH reccomend it.


----------



## TodesEngel (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok guys, sorry for being a lag to reply. School started, plus hours picked up at work. I am taking a couple C classes, so we'll see how that goes.

Sonami: I don't want to play with my daily driver 

Jonathan: I may go with an older Nexus phone for that very reason, but don't want to fork over for a brand new phone when I'll just be practicing. (Don't buy a Ferrari as your first stick shift)

Webst3r: That's what I'm thinking, a friend of mine might be upgrading to the Bionic, and might let me buy his OG. Sure it's beaten up and might not last me long, but if he sells it to me for $25 bucks, no big loss right? 

Thanks folks for your input. Any specialty software I would need?


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

TodesEngel said:


> Thanks folks for your input. Any specialty software I would need?


Depends on what your deving on. i hope to GOD not Windows. If your deving on Linux based go to 
wiki.cyanogenmod.com and follow theirs. But right now deving )if you dont already have the files) is on hold due to android repo being down.


----------



## TodesEngel (Jul 6, 2011)

Unfortunately it is Windows, but I'm building a new system come november for SWTOR, so this one will go from dual boot ubuntu 8 to either Debian or Ubuntu 11.


----------

